# Lenses Officially Delayed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/lenses-officially-delayed/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/lenses-officially-delayed/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Probably not a shocker

</strong>Canon has officially delayed the EF 8-15 f/4L Fisheye, EF 300 f/2.8L IS II & EF 400 f/2.8L IS II.</p>
<p>The new date? No one knows.</p>
<p>A bigtime lens guy said he expects to see “an abominable snowman riding a unicorn” before he sees the new fisheye.</p>
<p>I think June/July at the earliest now.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fcweb.canon.jp%2Fef%2Finfo%2F20110324%2F" target="_blank">Official Press Release</a> </strong>(Translated)</p>
<p><em>thanks Alexandre</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## mrnwp (Mar 25, 2011)

Well canon, when are you going to get your act together?


----------



## iPrevailed (Mar 25, 2011)

mrnwp said:


> Well canon, when are you going to get your act together?



its not their fault.


----------



## mogud (Mar 25, 2011)

Get what "act" together? The Canon L lens plant was damaged, no power/rolling blackouts, supply-chain - who knows? What should Canon have done? Nikon is worse.


----------



## nzmargolies (Mar 25, 2011)

They need to get these out there, so they can start showing up cheaper as used models faster.
but really, announcement and release should never have been this far separated in the first place


----------



## mrnwp (Mar 25, 2011)

mogud said:


> Get what "act" together? The Canon L lens plant was damaged, no power/rolling blackouts, supply-chain - who knows? What should Canon have done? Nikon is worse.



Yeah I know.. sorry for being negative.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 25, 2011)

nzmargolies said:


> They need to get these out there...but really, announcement and release should never have been this far separated in the first place



And getting ever more separated. Now, if they have no estimate on when previously announced (and already delayed once) products will actually be available, who realistically thinks that they'll go ahead and announce a slew of new products soon, or even later this year?


----------



## jnskyliner34 (Mar 25, 2011)

nzmargolies said:


> but really, announcement and release should never have been this far separated in the first place



lol. they should be like Apple. 

"The new 24-70 f/2.8 MkII and it'll be available... next week."


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 25, 2011)

I could have sworn B&H or the-digital-picture mentioned the lenses were going to be delayed even before the earthquake happened...?


----------



## ronderick (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah... the previous notice gave an expected release date of May.

The new notice instead puts the release date as "unknown".


----------



## armando (Mar 25, 2011)

> pology for postponing EOS series lenses for sale
> 
> East of the great earthquake recently, everyone was affected, to those families and I would like to sincerely sympathy.
> 
> Well, EF is also damage plants ranging Utsunomiya our production base of the lens. Therefore, to guide and Orimashita released in March 2011 "EOS series lenses," For, I guide it to postpone the release date now as follows. We are currently promoting recovery measures in manufacturing facilities. For a concrete release date, as it becomes clear again I guide.



 i luv u japans!


----------



## tzalmagor (Mar 25, 2011)

The natural disaster isn't Canon's fault.

Extending themselves with unrealistic release dates, and announcing lenses long before production, certainly is.

Up until now I waited to see whether Canon would be done with all the expensive <censored> lenses I neither want or can afford in 2011, and turn the other way in 2012. Now I'm done waiting - next week I'm replacing all my equipment with Nikon.


----------



## match14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with that, over on Nikonrumors they are reporting rising prices and supply shortages so switching now will be expensive. The Fuji X100 has had production halted so looks like all the nice stuff is going to be delayed.


----------



## alek35 (Mar 25, 2011)

In light of these lens delays one can only conclude that this Tsunami was poorly planned and untimely executed...


----------



## tzalmagor (Mar 25, 2011)

match14 said:


> Good luck with that, over on Nikonrumors they are reporting rising prices and supply shortages so switching now will be expensive. The Fuji X100 has had production halted so looks like all the nice stuff is going to be delayed.



Due to strong local currency, photography equipment prices have dropped over the last years, with some lenses being 30% cheaper now. I think I have about a month to switch my equipment before prices rise.


----------



## jeremymerriam (Mar 25, 2011)

match14 said:


> Good luck with that, over on Nikonrumors they are reporting rising prices and supply shortages so switching now will be expensive. The Fuji X100 has had production halted so looks like all the nice stuff is going to be delayed.



You can also count on any of these "new" dSLRs to also see significant delays due to the situation in Japan. The nuclear reactors are getting worse not better. The media has just been downplaying it, especially with everything else going on. I won't doubt it if we do not see any new lines coming out until 2012 unless they were already complete to begin with. I wouldnt be surprise if canon has to move their manufacturing plants out of Japan entirely.


----------



## kubelik (Mar 25, 2011)

as long as canon doesn't start operating on a 'duke nukem forever' type of timeline ...


----------



## WarStreet (Mar 25, 2011)

kubelik said:


> as long as canon doesn't start operating on a 'duke nukem forever' type of timeline ...


 
Why not ? it adds some drama !


----------



## kubelik (Mar 25, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > as long as canon doesn't start operating on a 'duke nukem forever' type of timeline ...
> ...



 half-life 2 delay ... maybe. duke delay ... well, who knows, perhaps the upside would be in that amount of time I'd actually be able to save enough money to buy the 400 f/2.8 L II.


----------



## Danack (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi guys,

Unfortunately the Utsunomiya is only about 100km from the nuclear reactors that are still spewing radiation. Although the official evacuation distance is 30km I really suspect that people aren't that keen to risk any more exposure than they have to just to keep to a timetable for getting new lenses out.

cheers
Dan


----------



## st sebastian (Mar 27, 2011)

Danack said:


> Unfortunately the Utsunomiya is only about 100km from the nuclear reactors that are still spewing radiation. Although the official evacuation distance is 30km I really suspect that people aren't that keen to risk any more exposure than they have to just to keep to a timetable for getting new lenses out.



Of course they aren't.

The point is that, prior to announcing the lenses, Canon management should have taken into consideration that something might happen to prevent it from releasing the lenses on time, such as a new factory not being completed on time.

When the EF 200-400mm was announced, Canon already knew three lenses were not delivered on the announced schedule.

So Canon made an announcement that 2011 would be the year of the lens. As my grandmother used to say - man plans, and god laughs.


----------



## gmrza (Mar 28, 2011)

jeremymerriam said:


> You can also count on any of these "new" dSLRs to also see significant delays due to the situation in Japan. The nuclear reactors are getting worse not better. The media has just been downplaying it, especially with everything else going on. I won't doubt it if we do not see any new lines coming out until 2012 unless they were already complete to begin with. I wouldnt be surprise if canon has to move their manufacturing plants out of Japan entirely.



Even the simplest things seem to be hitting delays - I have a lens hood for a 50mm f/1.4 on backorder (the company I work for is a Canon distributor in Australia). At the moment, there is no ETA even on a simple lens hood! As of this morning, when I checked, there were 4 lenses (across the EF-S and EF ranges) and about 30 cameras in stock... not a good prognosis. I was really struck by the fact that there were only 4 lenses in stock!
(Contrast that with over 200 Apple iMacs in stock!)


----------



## ronderick (Mar 28, 2011)

gmrza said:


> Even the simplest things seem to be hitting delays - I have a lens hood for a 50mm f/1.4 on backorder (the company I work for is a Canon distributor in Australia). At the moment, there is no ETA even on a simple lens hood! As of this morning, when I checked, there were 4 lenses (across the EF-S and EF ranges) and about 30 cameras in stock... not a good prognosis. I was really struck by the fact that there were only 4 lenses in stock!
> (Contrast that with over 200 Apple iMacs in stock!)



Yeah, I am very weary of Japanese company's tendency to downplay things and their overly conservative estimation as seen from TEPCO's handling of the nuke plant crisis. Given the fact rolling blackouts are becoming a norm for Eastern Japan (and summer is quickly approaching - imagine the drain on power there), I'm most certainly not placing by bet on lens supply (or prices) normalizing anytime soon.


----------

